# AT&T Center Review Complete



## arenafanatic (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for all of your input before I went on the trip. Took a little longer to get the review done.

Overall the AT&T Center is solid facility and a great place to watch a basketball game.

If you have anything you feel I should add to the review feel free to let me know!

Best of luck in the Western Conference Finals!

AT&T Center Review

Make sure to place your rating for the AT&T Center at the bottom of the page.


----------

